# Do you like romantic comedies?



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I've watched them with other people, but I wouldn't say it's my favorite genre. My mom (probably an INTJ) enjoys them much more than I do.


ETA: I'm fine with straight up comedies. The romance doesn't appeal to me. If I like a romantic movie, it's likely because of the acting or originality.


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

I hate them. I could not get any enjoyment out of one because all of the elements of a "romcom" just irritate me. 

They're predictable, fake, and sooooo emotionally manipulative. I hate that there are people who pine for this syrupy portrayal of a relationship and expect it in real life. 

I could go on about this all day.


----------



## Asity (May 12, 2014)

No, definitely do not like romantic comedies; they are about the last type of movie I'd watch. They're too sweet, unrealistic, predictable and the humour just doesn't do anything for me.

I do, though, like serious romantic movies or serious movies which incorporate romantic elements.


----------



## Alphya (Apr 4, 2017)

Hate them. Fake lovey-dovey shallow crap that is usually supposed to teach us a life lesson. They often contain some kind of abusive or manipulative bullshit which simpletons often fall for and take as gospel.


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

Possibly relevant:

The Dark Secret Behind Quirky Romantic Comedies


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

Usually not. There are a couple of romantic comedies that I'm okay with, but for the most part, I don't like them. I find romantic comedies to be too predictable and cheesy, plus, the same tropes always show up (lonely girl, man who is a womanizer, kiss in the rain, etc.)


----------



## RoboticForest (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, I don't really watch them. But I've accumulated a variety of things to do when it feels like my head is hurting from all the intense intellectual work I tend to put my mind for a few hours or several and watching tv mindlessly seems to be one of them. A romcom might be a good choice, but I have a thing for mindless action more than mindless romance so. . .


----------



## iloveyou_ (Mar 27, 2017)

Growing up I always liked them. They've been getting pretty predictable and much less appealing as I've gotten older, though.
Although I still watch em.


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

justintroverted said:


> Possibly relevant:
> 
> The Dark Secret Behind Quirky Romantic Comedies


that was great



iloveyou_ said:


> Growing up I always liked them. They've been getting pretty predictable and much less appealing as I've gotten older, though.
> Although I still watch em.


Your user name sort of hints that they might be in your wheelhouse :laughing:


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

justintroverted said:


> Possibly relevant:
> 
> The Dark Secret Behind Quirky Romantic Comedies



* *




"The Manic Pixie Dream Girl condition is still only dimly understood, although my own theory is severe retardation of the brain."



:laughing:


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

They're rarely my first choice but if I'm feeling down or stressed, it's sometimes nice to just watch something mindless and happy.

My...my favourite is "17 Again".


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Hate them. I cringe at the combination of romance and comedy.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

stathamspeacoat said:


> I hate them. I could not get any enjoyment out of one because all of the elements of a "romcom" just irritate me.
> 
> They're predictable, fake, and sooooo emotionally manipulative. I hate that there are people who pine for this syrupy portrayal of a relationship and expect it in real life.
> 
> I could go on about this all day.


^ This! In fact, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I love romantic comedies. Some of my favorite movies are romantic comedies, like Groundhog Day, Yes Man, Amelie, etc. Some anime ones are pretty good too, like Clannad, Kimi no Na wa, Steins;Gate, Kare Kano, etc.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

It's okay it's actually funny. I like romcom more than real romance


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

GOOD GAWD, FUCK NO
ew, ew, ew
i imagine hell to be a romantic comedy
if at least 20 people aren't blown away in the opening credits the movie will suck


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

As a general rule, no. But there are probably exceptions even if none are coming to mind at the moment.


----------



## iloveyou_ (Mar 27, 2017)

Your user name sort of hints that they might be in your wheelhouse :laughing:[/QUOTE]



Yep


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

SouDesuNyan said:


> I love romantic comedies. Some of my favorite movies are romantic comedies, like Groundhog Day, Yes Man, Amelie, etc. Some anime ones are pretty good too, like Clannad, Kimi no Na wa, Steins;Gate, Kare Kano, etc.


I thought Kimi no Na wa was going to be boring until the plot twist, which was equal parts shocking and thought provoking. Then it became one of my all time favorite anime movies. I probably would've enjoyed it more if it was _slightly_ more suspenseful.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

OP said:


> I thought Kimi no Na wa was going to be boring until the plot twist, which was equal parts shocking and thought provoking. Then it became one of my all time favorite anime movies. I probably would've enjoyed it more if it was _slightly_ more suspenseful.


How would you make it more suspenseful? Like the way they do Japanese horror movies like Ringu?


----------

